# 5 x 20 Banner in the works



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

This is the 1st proof I got back on my new banner and I have made a few changes and just looking for more input. This banner is going on the front of the new shop under a light.

Remember this is only the starting point my guy came up with.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it looks great!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice work. impressive.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

looks great


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I like it, just one little thing, it looks like snow on the right side, except I think you should have some snowflakes falling, that way the left is the grass side and the right looks a little more like snow. 
Just my .02


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Scott's;864623 said:


> This is the 1st proof I got back on my new banner and I have made a few changes and just looking for more input. This banner is going on the front of the new shop under a light.
> 
> Remember this is only the starting point my guy came up with.


you have those going on all your equipment?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It looks real nice but I'm convinced anything beyond your name is wasted. I have a 10 x 14 lit sign in front of the shop. Has our name, phone number, sprayon bedliners, trailer hitches and snowplows and our web address. People do not see it. they don't even see the logo that is 8' x8'. They call from the parking lot next door I say look at the sign they say OH


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I think you need to make two banners, one for landscaping and one for snow removal. To me, listing any kind of other work makes it look like your snow removal is just a part time job. 

Do a full snow plowing banner and use it in the Winter and then change it over to a full Landscaping banner in the spring!


Not to be a total party pooper, I must admit that your banner looks to be very well designed and thought out if you only use 1 banner year round...


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

NJ Plowman;866238 said:


> I think you need to make two banners, one for landscaping and one for snow removal. To me, listing any kind of other work makes it look like your snow removal is just a part time job.
> 
> Do a full snow plowing banner and use it in the Winter and then change it over to a full Landscaping banner in the spring!
> 
> Not to be a total party pooper, I must admit that your banner looks to be very well designed and thought out if you only use 1 banner year round...


Changed it today to just the logo and #. As for getting 2 this one is $575.00


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

A 5x20 banner from these guys is $225. You have to provide the artwork.

http://www.empirebanners.com/Economy_Banners.cfm


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I like it*

The only suggestion I have is something we started putting on all our advertising several years ago. It is "WE SHOW UP." We put that in a star-burst. We get all kinds of calls because of that one change we made.

Oh well, just a suggestion.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Scott. I get a lot of calls from " free estimates" in my ads. At first I thought they would be cheap, but not the case. They just dont want to pay some idiot to come out and do an estimate. This way they get to meet you at no cost to them. I never thought about it until I read your post.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

i like how it is color full it stands out nice


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice banner, very impressive.


----------

